# Toby peeing on Christmas tree!



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby has started really spraying the Christmas tree. He is sooooo naughty!

Why is he doing this? He does have a tendency to fake spray everywhere but he is actually peeing on the tree. 8O 

And, yep, he is neutered.

Tom cats, eh? :roll:

Any suggestions?


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

:lol: 

Sorry. No suggestions. Just your thread title made me giggle. Actually, is it a real tree? Maybe something else sprayed on the tree before you bought it?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

horseplaypen said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry. No suggestions. Just your thread title made me giggle. Actually, is it a real tree? Maybe something else sprayed on the tree before you bought it?


:lol:

No. Its a brand new plastic thing. Was quite nice too until it started smelling of cat pee :dis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you sure Toby's name wasn't Scrooge?  Perhaps he's saying 'Bah-humbug!'


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ugh, sorry about your tree. I'd discard it though...there is probably no way to get the smell out and he'll just continue doing it if he smells it..



> He does have a tendency to fake spray everywhere


What is fake spraying?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> > He does have a tendency to fake spray everywhere
> 
> 
> What is fake spraying?


If Toby does the same as my Stepmom's female cat, it is standing up in the spraying position, with tail upright and vibrating, but no actual pee coming out. I used to always wonder if she was trying to mark with pheromones or something, before I learned what spraying was.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That Toby...he's just plain trouble! :lol:

I would spray the tree with Nature's Miracle and let it air dry. Then maybe spray it with Feliway or one if the sprays that's supposed to keep cats away or some orange or lemon extract. 

Maggie fake sprays too and oddly enough it appears it's her way of saying good morning. She usually only does it in the morning when I get out of bed. She does it to my father when he's here too....again, right when he gets up. I call it Squirmy Butt. Weird cat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's just marking his territory - any gift placed under the tree is his!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> He's just marking his territory - any gift placed under the tree is his!


Hah! Not if he keeps peeing on it. Father Christmas doesn't come to naughty cats :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

melysion said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > He's just marking his territory - any gift placed under the tree is his!
> ...


Oh, do you guys call him Father Christmas instead of Santa Claus?
That's awesome, we call him Papa Noel too  

Just tell Toby if he keeps peeing on the tree, Papa Noel will bring him flowery stud pants like Rocket's! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:yikes


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have to commend you, Melysion, for being able to keep your cool in a situation like this and for the others for being able to joke about it. I'm different in that, I would be FURIOUS if I had a spraying cat. Oh wait....I do....and it's really taken a toll on me. Our basement (1/3 of our house!) is un-livable at the moment for the destruction Delia has done with it with her spraying. 

For those you that haven't had to deal with a spraying cat, I envy you! But really, it's nothing I could ever joke about. It's miserable and I really feel bad for you, Melysion. If I were you, I'd really throw the tree out. Otherwise, Toby will keep marking. In my opinion, none of those urine cleaners help...I think I've tried them all...probably even twice.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

melysion said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > He's just marking his territory - any gift placed under the tree is his!
> ...


I am sorry to hear that, are you going to replace the tree?
I am setting mine up tonight


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> I am sorry to hear that, are you going to replace the tree?
> I am setting mine up tonight


Well I'm going to throw this one out. I'll buy another tree (another brand) but if he sprays on that one too thats it.

I wonder why he is doing it. Not done it on anything else. Very strange. Why the Christmas tree and nowhere else?

Flat don't smell so good right now it has to be said. That tree *stinks.* Cat urine is the worse isn't it?

Are things slowly improving for you Heather?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> Are things slowly improving for you Heather?


Well the basement door is closed and the litter boxes have been moved to the laundry room on the main floor so technically things improved...she only used to spray in the basement. However, I can't stand having the litter boxes on the main floors...litter gets tracked everywhere. I think I want to replace all the carpet and baseboards in the basement so it's livable again, and put the litter boxes back down there. However, not sure what to do with Delia...I never want her down there again....it's something I need to re-evaluate but I don't want to face it until after the holidays....

But, don't want to hijack your thread! :wink: I think throwing out your tree is a smart idea...there is just no way to get cat urine smell out of anything I'm convinced!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Well we got a different tree and some new decorations - lets hope he leaves this tree alone. Its bizarre - why the tree and nothing else? sigh.

I hope things improve your end Heather.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> Are you sure Toby's name wasn't Scrooge?


 :lol: :lol: 
Sorry Allie! Naughty Toby!! I hope this tree works out better.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nanook said:


> > Are you sure Toby's name wasn't Scrooge?
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Sorry Allie! Naughty Toby!! I hope this tree works out better.


Thanks. So do !!!!


----------

